# what causes the black stripe in the silver angel's eyes to disappear



## mistyriver51 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm new to fish- like, very new. I know nothing at ALL about fish. But, I do have one question- I have an angelfish, and I've noticed that sometimes the black stripes through his eyes are not there- why is this?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

My angel will sometimes turn off his stripes depending on his mood, sleeping, tank lights are off, etc.


----------



## mistyriver51 (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you jeaninel!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oops. I just noticed this was in the saltwater section. Is your angelfish fresh or salt? I have freshwater tanks.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im going to guess its freshwater then again im guessing.


----------

